# Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Churchill Cigar Review - A Very Nice Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the kind of cigar Winston Churchill would have loved. A beautifull wrapper with meticulous const., this cigar smoked like a dream. Very cre...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Churchill Cigar Review - A Very Nice Cigar


----------

